# [gelöst]Kernel 5.10.27 - macht Probleme in Gentoo-Gastsystem

## Sabaton

Hallo liebes Gentoo-Forum,

ich habe gerade ein Kernel-Upgrade von 5.4.97 zu 5.10.27 durchgeführt.

Ich habe mit dem 5.10.27 massive Probleme mit meinem Gentoo-Gastsystem in VirtualBox 6.1.18.

Beim Starten und Herunterfahren von Gentoo gibt es eigentlich nur Hänger und ich habe das Kernelupgrade verworfen und bin zu einem stabil laufenden Kernel 5.4.97 zurückgekehrt.

Habt ihr auch Probleme mit dem Kernel 5.10.27?

Mfg, 

SabatonLast edited by Sabaton on Tue Apr 20, 2021 10:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mike155

Ich verwende 5.10.X, X>20 auf mehreren Maschinen - sowohl auf bare metal, als auch in VMs. Bisher hatte ich keine Probleme - ich verwende allerdings auch QEMU/KVM.

Hast Du den Vanilla Kernel? Oder einen Gentoo Kernel?

Falls Du einen Vanilla Kernel einsetzt? Hast Du bei der Migration von 5.4 auf 5.10 "'make oldconfig" laufen gelassen und alle Fragen sinnvoll beantwortet?

----------

## Sabaton

Hallo,

ich habe einen Gentoo-Kernel.

make olddefconfig

make menuconfig

[Konfiguration Kernel überprüfen]

File systems --->	<*> Kernel automounter version 4 support (also supports v3)

Device Drivers --->	<*> USB Support --->		 [*] USB LED Triggers

Bus options (PCI etc.)  --->

    [*] Mark VGA/VBE/EFI FB as generic system framebuffer

Device Drivers  --->

    <*> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers (libata)  --->

        [*] AHCI SATA support

        [*] ATA SFF support (for legacy IDE and PATA)

        [*]   ATA BMDMA support

        [*]     Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support

    <*> Network device support  --->

        <*> Ethernet driver support  --->

            [*] Intel devices

            [*]   Intel(R) PRO/1000 Gigabit Ethernet support

    Input device support  --->

        <*> Keyboards  --->

            [*] AT keyboard

        <*> Mice  --->

            [*] PS/2 mouse

    <*> Virtio drivers  --->

        <*> PCI driver for virtio devices

    Graphics support  --->

        <*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  --->

            [*] Enable legacy fbdev support for your modesetting driver

        <*> Virtio GPU driver

        Frame buffer Devices  --->

            <*> Support for frame buffer devices  --->

                [*] Enable Firmware EDID

                [*] Simple framebuffer support

        <*> Console display driver support  --->

            [*] Framebuffer Console support

            [*]   Map the console to the primary display device

    <*> Sound card support  --->

        <*> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

            <*> PCI sound devices  --->

                [*] Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller

    <*> USB support  --->

        [*] xHCI HCD (USB 3.0) support

        [*] EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support

----------

## pietinger

 *Sabaton wrote:*   

> make olddefconfig

 

Dies empfehle ich nicht; stattdessen "make oldconfig" ... und dann alle Fragen beantworten.

(Ich habe ebenfalls alle möglichen 5.10er im Einsatz gehabt/immer noch und die waren/sind alle stabil).

----------

## Sabaton

Da scheint was verbogen zu sein.

Ich habe den Kernel 5.10.27 nochmals erstellt.

Beim herunterfahren hängt er:

INIT: version 2.9.7 reloading

[...]

* Remounting remaining filesystems read-only...  ok

*       Remounting /read-only...  ok

und dann geht nichts mehr!

Hat jemand eine Idee?

MfG,

Sabaton

----------

## pietinger

 *Sabaton wrote:*   

> Hat jemand eine Idee?

 

Meine erste Idee ist immer in die /var/log/messages nach evtl. Fehlermeldungen zu schauen.

Ansonsten werden wir sicher ein paar Informationen von Dir benötigen. Beispielsweise:

- Welches System hast Du denn eigentlich ? (systemd / OpenRC) (stable/unstable)

- Eigener Kernel (mit/ohne initramfs) oder genkernel ?

- Wie ist der Output von "emerge --info"

- Was wird alles gestartet ? (="rc-update")

- Deine Kernel-Konfig am besten mit wgetpaste übermitteln

Grüße,

Peter

----------

## Sabaton

Hallo,

bin wieder zu Kernel 5.4.97 zurückgekehrt.

ich nutze OpenRC (stable).

```
gentoo /home/peter # emerge --info

Portage 3.0.17 (python 3.8.8-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/plasma, gcc-10.2.0, glibc-2.32-r7, 5.4.97-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.4.97-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_FX-8370_Eight-Core_Processor-with-glibc2.2.5

KiB Mem:     8152868 total,   6588984 free

KiB Swap:    2097148 total,   2097148 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Fri, 02 Apr 2021 07:00:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: f627843f6663d3d8052e6baae1493e298f44f96d

sh bash 5.0_p18

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.35.1 p2) 2.35.1

app-shells/bash:          5.0_p18::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.3::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.18_p7::gentoo, 3.8.8::gentoo, 3.9.2::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.18.5::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.7::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.42.1-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.20::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.2-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.35.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            10.2.0-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.3.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.10::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.32-r7::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* @EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="CARGO_HOME DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de en"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi activities alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli crypt cups dbus dbux declarative display-manager dri dts dvd dvdr elogind emboss encode exif flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk gtk2 gtk3 gui handbook iconv icu ipv6 jpeg kde kipi kwallet lcms legacy-systray libglvnd libkms libnotify libtirpc mad mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma plymouth png policykit ppds pulseaudio python qml qt5 readline sddm sdl seccomp semantic-desktop spell split-usr ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wallpapers widgets wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput" KERNEL="linux" L10N="de en" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1" LUA_TARGETS="lua5-1" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-3 php7-4" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_8" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby26" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="virtualbox" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq proto steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

da ich mich gerade 15 Monate mit Gentoo beschäftige bin ich für Tips wegen dem Kernelupgrade Vorgang dankbar. 

Meine bisherigen Kernel habe ich so gebaut:

```
emerge --sync

emerge --ask --update --deep --with-bdeps=y --newuse sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

mount /dev/sda2 /boot

cd /usr/src/linux

cp .config ~/kernel-config-`uname -r`

eselect kernel list

   [1] linux-4.4.3-gentoo

   [2] linux-4.4.21-gentoo

   [3] linux-4.9.72-gentoo *

   [4] linux-4.19.72-gentoo

ls -lsa /usr/src

eselect kernel set 4

ls -lsa /usr/src

cp /usr/src/linux-4.9.72-gentoo/.config /usr/src/linux

cd ..

cd linux

ls -lsa

make olddefconfig

make menuconfig

[Kernel kontrollieren] 

[<EXIT> bzw. bei Änderung <SAVE> <EXIT>]

make -j4 && make modules_install

emerge --ask @module-rebuild

make install

genkernel --install initramfs

grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

reboot
```

Ist dies so ok?

Mfg,

Sabaton

----------

## pietinger

 *Sabaton wrote:*   

> Ist dies so ok?

 

Jein.

Edit 2021-04-04: Ich war mal wieder mit Blindheit geschlagen. Steiche den ersten Punkt   :Embarassed: 

1. Du kopierst zweimal die .config. Eines davon ist unnnötig. Wir kopieren ja nur die alte .config in unser neues Verzeichnis, damit wir damit:

2. "make oldconfig" machen können. (Wie bereits gesagt empfehle ich "olddefconfig" nicht.)

3. Du weisst sicher, was der "eselect kernel" macht. Der verbiegt nur unseren Link auf /usr/src/linux. Sonst nichts. WANN das gemacht wird ist eigentlich egal. Wenn Du das machst bevor Du die .config kopierst, musst Du natürlich diesen copy anders machen, als wie wenn Du den Link danach verbiegst. Dein erster copy dürfte wohl nichts anderes machen als eine identische .config "erneut" von Deinem aktuellen /usr/src/linux in Dein altes=aktuelles /usr/src/linux-4.19.72 kopieren (=sinnlos).

4. Damit Du nicht durcheinander kommst würde ich diese Vorgehensweise empfehlen:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1112778.html (ganz am Ende vom 1. Post).

Du siehst dort: Zuerst kopiere ich die vorhandene (alte) .config in das NEUE Verzeichnis; mache dort den Compile; und verbiege ganz am Schluss den Link. Du musst eigentlich nur noch Dein "genkernel ..." hinzufügen. (Zusätzlich kopiere ich dann noch die neue .config nach /etc/MY ; das kannst Du natürlich weglassen).

BTW: WENN Du Deine Boot-Partition in der /etc/fstab drin hast (vermutlich mit "noauto"), DANN kannst Du einfach nur "mount /boot" machen statt "mount /dev/sda2 /boot".Last edited by pietinger on Sun Apr 04, 2021 12:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, nur kurz als Hinweis bezüglich config kopieren :)

Wenn man sich den Kernel selbst konfiguriert und compiliert,

und ihn dann mit "make install" installiert, dann legt make install auch die config in /boot/ mit ab.

Nun ist es seit ein paar Jahren so, das "make oldconfig" automatisch in /boot/ nach der letzten aktuellen config sucht und nutzt (sofern keine .config im Source-Dir vorhanden ist),

sprich, manuelles config kopieren ist dann nicht mehr nötig -- das macht make oldconfig dann schon automagisch :)

```
lucy ~ # cd /usr/src/linux

lucy /usr/src/linux # mv .config config_backup

lucy /usr/src/linux # mount -o remount /boot

lucy /usr/src/linux # make oldconfig

#

# using defaults found in /boot/config-5.10.27-gentoo_lucy

#

#

# configuration written to .config

#

lucy /usr/src/linux # 
```

----------

## pietinger

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Nun ist es seit ein paar Jahren so, das "make oldconfig" automatisch in /boot/ nach der letzten aktuellen config sucht und nutzt (sofern keine .config im Source-Dir vorhanden ist),
> 
> sprich, manuelles config kopieren ist dann nicht mehr nötig -- das macht make oldconfig dann schon automagisch 

 

Wow - das wusste ich gar nicht. Vielen herzlichen Dank für die Info !

Viele Grüße,

Peter

(Ich bekomme so einiges gar nicht mit, weil ich seit langem einen (signierten) stubkernel habe; den muss ich natürlich immer noch selbst kopieren)

----------

## Sabaton

Hallo,

Danke für eure Hinweise.

```
cp .config ~/kernel-config-`uname -r`
```

dient für mich nur als Backup der ". config" in "~/". 

Mfg, 

Sabaton

----------

## mike155

 *pietinger wrote:*   

> Wow - das wusste ich gar nicht. Vielen herzlichen Dank für die Info !

 

Generell sollte man da vorsichtig sein, weil es Hooks gibt.

"make install" des Vanilla Kernels macht beispielsweise unterschiedliche Dinge auf unterschiedlichen Linux Distributionen.

Und unter Gentoo macht "make install" unterschiedliche Dinge - je nachdem, ob sys-apps/debianutils[installkernel] installiert ist oder nicht. Böse Falle! Hat einige Zeit gedauert, bis ich das herausgefunden hatte!

----------

## Sabaton

Hallo,

das Kernel 5.10.27 läuft.

Ich hatte die Änderung von "xdm" nicht durchgeführt und nun nachgeholt

```
rc-update del xdm default

rc-update add display-manager default
```

Desweiteren habe ich nun beim Kernelupgrade noch ein

```
umount /boot
```

vor dem reboot durchgeführt.

Mfg,

Sabaton

----------

## ChrisJumper

Guten Tag,

ich wollte nur kurz den Thread kapern für eine kurze Zwischenfrage, welche sich dann direkt beantwortete und daher jetzt wirkt wie Spam. Aber vielleicht interessiert es euch auch, weil es sich indirekt auch um die Kernel-Version dreht. Hier eine kurze Notiz:

Es geht um Wirbel um untergejubelte Patches, und ich hab mich gefragt ob die bei bestimmten Versionen enthalten sind und ein Sicherheitsrisiko da stellten.

Aber wie im Artikel beschrieben: "Man habe die zuständigen Mainainer informiert und es sei kein präparierter Code im Kernel gelandet, schrieben die Forscher in einer Stellungnahme (pdf)."

Also Entwarnung und man braucht sich darüber keine Gedanken zu machen.

Viele Grüße

Chris

----------

